# Freestyle libra sensor help!!!



## Little hj (Dec 27, 2018)

hi there I’m new to this site but I have a few questions I would like help with so I thought I would look to here for some help?
My son is aged 6 type 1 diagnosed March this year ,he has the freestyle libra sensor ,we are currently on a trip to newzeland on holiday at the moment we will be travelling round here for 7 weeks ,we have 1sensor left (14 day sensor)and he had currently had one applied yesterday which as fallen off today while swimming ,I would like to know If u can purchase freestyle senors over here in nz from a pharmacy etc and do they work with a uk freestyle scanner as my son loves this and I don’t what to spoil he’s holiday by keep finger pricking all the time please help !!!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 27, 2018)

Oops. Its a hard way to learn to always carry spares. I love the Libre too but finger tests are probably the way to go.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi @Little hj I'm afraid the European Libre isn't compatible with the New Zealand version. I hope you are having a great time. New Zealand is an amazing country, I hope this doesn't spoil your holiday. 

https://www.pharmacydirect.co.nz/FreeStyle-Libre-Reader.html


----------



## Little hj (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi thank U for ur reply
Do u know if the Nz sensor be scanned still with my phone even thou my phone is uk instead of scanner ?



Bronco Billy said:


> Hi @Little hj I'm afraid the European Libre isn't compatible with the New Zealand version. I hope you are having a great time. New Zealand is an amazing country, I hope this doesn't spoil your holiday.
> 
> https://www.pharmacydirect.co.nz/FreeStyle-Libre-Reader.html[/QUO





Bronco Billy said:


> Hi @Little hj I'm afraid the European Libre isn't compatible with the New Zealand version. I hope you are having a great time. New Zealand is an amazing country, I hope this doesn't spoil your holiday.
> 
> https://www.pharmacydirect.co.nz/FreeStyle-Libre-Reader.html


----------



## Bronco Billy (Dec 29, 2018)

I would imagine that you would need to download the app that works in New Zealand. I have found a couple of phone numbers for you. They are freephone numbers for the Abbott offices in New Zealand. Whether there would be a charge for using these numbers from a mobile, as would be the case in the UK, I don’t know.

0800 656 233 – Customer Services
0800 434 246 – after hours


----------



## Little hj (Dec 29, 2018)

Thank u so much I will give them a call


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 31, 2018)

Hope you managed to sort this.


----------

